# Power Supply Fan Not Spinning



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi,

I am running a P4 2.66 GHz. with 512 MB RAM onboard an Intel Mobo.
Of late, the Power Supply fan has stopped working and my system keeps on running if I keep a fan blowing air onto the open cabinet from one side.
Is it safe to open up the power supply and see if I can restart the fan somehow?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

No, there are no serviceable parts in the PSU.. Has your fan recently stopped working or has it been like a week or 2. My PSU fan only starts to spin when the PSU itself gets to about 65c. (I thought mine was broken)


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Aus_Karlos said:


> No, there are no serviceable parts in the PSU.. Has your fan recently stopped working or has it been like a week or 2. My PSU fan only starts to spin when the PSU itself gets to about 65c. (I thought mine was broken)


Yes, its been about 2 weeks I guess.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Then you may want to get someone to look at it, even tho the PSU is switched off and unplugged it can sometimes hold a charge (electricity) so dont open it yourself. If your able to monitor your PSU temperature then post it down, if itys something like 30-65c then your OK. If its any higher then that, then you might need to get it repaired or buy a new one.


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Then you may want to get someone to look at it, even tho the PSU is switched off and unplugged it can sometimes hold a charge (electricity) so dont open it yourself. If your able to monitor your PSU temperature then post it down, if itys something like 30-65c then your OK. If its any higher then that, then you might need to get it repaired or buy a new one.


Thanks for the suggestion Aus_Karlos :smile:
I think I will take it down to the repair shop.


----------

